# Built and Boosted Z



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

My latest shoot, this baby is crazy


----------



## 05r1 (Mar 19, 2006)

hottt, very very nice car


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice car dude! i liked the 5th & 7th pics alot! i smell some photoshop work....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lovely looking car and some great pics!!

Nice work, 

Cheers Sparks


----------



## S GTR (Apr 1, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

BLACK RULES!!

The rims fits perfect.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It's not the best looking Z33 I have seen until now, but the pictures are probably the best Z33s ones I have seen . . . great job on the scenery.
And to ad further more, I really like the atmosphere in your pictures, they got something most car pictures don't have, unique charcter. 
I prefer this kind of photography by far over the boring 2 cent location, sharp camera, usual stuff . . . we see tons in the magazines and on the net . .
 
Respect


Chris


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

astonishinZZZZ!!!!:flame:


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Awsome looking car and very nice photo's


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice, i really like it, whats the engine spec?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice Z except for the spoiler.

The still photo's are great except for the panning shots they look a bit fuzzy aka not sharp


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Damn dude , that car is awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Pure evil:bowdown1:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

BTW, what's the name of the body kit?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

mana_r32 said:


> nice car dude! i liked the 5th & 7th pics alot! i smell some photoshop work....


the 7th is acutally an HDR image using 3 images


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> It's not the best looking Z33 I have seen until now, but the pictures are probably the best Z33s ones I have seen . . . great job on the scenery.
> And to ad further more, I really like the atmosphere in your pictures, they got something most car pictures don't have, unique charcter.
> I prefer this kind of photography by far over the boring 2 cent location, sharp camera, usual stuff . . . we see tons in the magazines and on the net . .
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris :smokin: I try to be a little different in everything I do, I dont like to stick to the cookie cutter templates, I try to approach every car from a new way and I hate shooting in the same place twice.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Really nice Z except for the spoiler.
> 
> The still photo's are great except for the panning shots they look a bit fuzzy aka not sharp


I was actually following in a car alongside, road was a bit bumpy  I'm still working on it


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Very nice, i really like it, whats the engine spec?


550 whp and 508 torque at 12 psi


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Flint said:


> BTW, what's the name of the body kit?


Its put together from various parts, the sides are Greddy, the hood is stock but with slots cut into it, rear bumper is stock, not sure on the front, and the wing is an APR GT200 adjustable wing.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder how the world would be if Nissan managed to get the ATTESA into the Z32, as hoped, and have made that the GT-R. If I've got my Nissan history correct, the MID4 technology wouldn't fit into the Z32, so they had to go with a platform that could fit all that crap - the sedan-chassis Skyline.

But with the R35, it looks like there's finally some convergence between the Z and the R.

I didn't particularly fancy the Z33, but the Veilside Z33 in Toyko Drift did change my mind. I have to admit, it can be modified quite tastefully.

Does anyone know what degree of forced induction the VQ35 can take? Is it anywhere near the RB26? It does have a liter advantage, and there must have been a reason why Nismo chose that engine for the R34 JGTC cars.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Excellent pix. Z looks clean and tough.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning! I love the look of that. Hard as nails.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

My fav picture would be the one where the car has its boot against a garage door/wall. The brake lamps create a red shadow over the car that makes it seem that its got the devils horns


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome.....


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats a lovely Z33! Think it would be nice without the BGW though


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

awsome!! that pic of the wilwood cal's. haha, lookin' sick.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

is this in LA? i may have parked next to that car just recently at a Ralph's in Studio City.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

cbljkkj said:


> My fav picture would be the one where the car has its boot against a garage door/wall. The brake lamps create a red shadow over the car that makes it seem that its got the devils horns


Yes the title of that picture in my gallery is "The devil is in the details"


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

bonzelite said:


> is this in LA? i may have parked next to that car just recently at a Ralph's in Studio City.


Nope for that shoot I was in Arizona. But that car, along with a black 4.15L TT G35 will be driving down to cali for a dual photoshoot  cant wait!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice photography :smokin:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

i have got some questions :

1-what Bonnet is that ??

2-what Wing is that ??

thanks


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

gtr-lover said:


> i have got some questions :
> 
> 1-what Bonnet is that ??
> 
> ...


mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Jamster (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice car man GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like it ur one of the nissan gods


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

BLACK BEAUTY


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

stunning car.
and 550 whp is gonig to be a fun and fast drive


----------

